# introducing Promise- finally



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

hi Guys

Sorry it took me so long to get around to taking pics of Promise... here they are. She's an absolute doll! I wake up everyday and think how lucky I am to have two beautiful Malts.

This is Promise at 4 months old.


















didn't have time to grab new pics of Princess but thought these were cute to show- I love her messy look =)

















"its a hard job being a big sister ya know! this is what I look like after teaching her how to play all day!"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awwwwww


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW! Double WOW!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow! Promise is beautiful--I can't believe how much hair she has already! And Miss Princess is darling no matter what!







Can Princess tell the two names apart?


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

lovely name for a lovely baby


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They are both just beautiful.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Both girls are beautiful. Promise really has the TaJon "look".


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the messy look of the picture on the left.














puppy girl is a doll.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

they are both so cute








You are one lucky mommy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Breathtaking!!! WOW!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Promise is beautiful. Lucky you getting to have two Malts. Loved your pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are both adorable. I love the messy look.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg. heart be still, she is beautiful, both your baby's are just breath taking


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful girls! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh anna!! your girls are gorgeous.







promise sure is a beauty!!







what long hair she has!








you know i can't forget princess.....the messy look suits her!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Promise and Princess are the prettiest pair . How do you do a top knot on a puppy ? , Arabella kicks up a major fuss if I even attempt one . Sarah


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> Promise and Princess are the prettiest pair . How do you do a top knot on a puppy ? , Arabella kicks up a major fuss if I even attempt one . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Sarah!

LOL.. lotsa people ask that!

I sit on the floor and lock her between my legs.( basically, only her upper body rests on my belly ) and I comb and tie. This is the only way to get them both still.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Now THAT is Maltese Heaven! They are just gorgeous!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

They are so precious.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWW SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL! And Princess has the cutest little baby face


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Simply adorable - you are one lucky mom!! Two beauties.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are both gorgeous!! Congrats!!!!! I really do wish I could get another one but I am just not home enough for the potty training and my husband is not about to do that all by himself.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww she is such a doll.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg , how pretty she is


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!! your two babies are so so so so so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Absolutely adorable!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> hi Guys
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get around to taking pics of Promise... here they are. She's an absolute doll! I wake up everyday and think how lucky I am to have two beautiful Malts.
> 
> ...




Beautiful little girls


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

without a doubt, i am in love!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG what a couple of darlings!
















they just broke my heart..


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So Pretty!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

just adorable Anna!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Both P's are so cute. I love the name Promise - it goes so well with Hope. Having 2 malts truly is a blessing!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Just beautiful.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Anna, you have 2 Beautiful girls!!!







I just LOVE







LOVE







LOVE







them!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww, she's beautiful.







Great pics of your little sweethearts.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL







thanks for sharing!

ginny


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

WOW. Great photos of beautiful pups. Lily looks like a froowy mess in almost all her pictures but the look suits her personality, in charge.
Aimee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Boy howdy did you ever wind up with two cute malts!!! Promise and Princess are sooooo beautiful! They must get tons of attention when you go out, LOL!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, they BOTH take one's breath away! So doggone CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!









~Carole~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

They are both so beautiful!!! Such sweet little faces!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They are both so absolutely precious! You must be very proud of them!!
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Both Princess and Promise are so beautiful! They make a nice pair with both being so adorable with the cutest faces! I know Promise is from Ta-Jon and Princess is from Chalet de Maltese with Marcris and Pashes bloodlines. Do they have any ancestors in common since I am see some resemblance to one another. Yes, you are lucky to have two beautiful healthy Maltese. How does Princess like her new adorable sister? What is Promise's personality like? How lnog have you had her? Who are her parents? I am so happy for you.







'Kisses-4-Princess' date='Jan 21 2007, 11:07 PM' post='322805'] hi Guys

Sorry it took me so long to get around to taking pics of Promise... here they are. She's an absolute doll! I wake up everyday and think how lucky I am to have two beautiful Malts.

This is Promise at 4 months old.




didn't have time to grab new pics of Princess but thought these were cute to show- I love her messy look =)



"its a hard job being a big sister ya know! this is what I look like after teaching her how to play all day


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh what a little sweetheart!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Promise is a beautiful name! They are both adorable!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*enJOY!
Melanie</span>*


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

they are both so cute!!!!!!!!!!! im happy to finally see pictures of Promise, shes lovely. Cute name too


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

She is 100% loveable!!
Thanks for sharing!








-Lisa


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just gorgeous!!! I think it's such a special event when we get a new puppy in our lives... just like a new baby. We should throw a "Puppy Shower" for all the new "babies" and their mommies. It's only fair.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just GORGEOUS!!!!














Makes me want to get another and another and another.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All I can say is WOW








Promise is beautiful and Princess is Beautiful also!!

How lucky are you, two gorgeous Malts
















ANDREA~


----------

